# East of Portofino



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I had heard that there was a large sailboat that had went down some time ago just east of the portofino on Pensacola Beach. Has anyone else heard of this or could you confirm the existence of it? I'm just curious, I was looking for a good place to spearfish in clearer water. Thanks


----------

